# Guild For Elves



## LegolasLuver (Jan 1, 2003)

I thnk they should have a guild for elves....


----------



## Isenho (Jan 3, 2003)

well, what will you talk about? how life is being an elf?


----------



## LegolasLuver (Jan 3, 2003)

well we would talk about the history of elves, and learn more and talk about the elves language.


----------



## Carantalath (Jan 3, 2003)

There is a guild of elves. If you're interested, the thread is found in the guild section under general.


----------



## LegolasLuver (Jan 5, 2003)

oh ok thanks


----------



## Eirien (Jan 10, 2003)

yea thats where it used to be now it has its own guild under guilds * Guild of Elves*


----------

